# Huffy Dude



## Floyd (Mar 21, 2018)

Not really Bmx but figured the Bmx foum was closest. Thought this pathetic thing was pretty funny so I gave goodwill 5 bucks. Seriously.... the Dude?!?! Anyway, I gave it a bath and new tires and discovered it's in excellent condition. The graphics reak of 80s or early 90s, but so far I haven't been able to decode it, which is why I'm posting here. Headtube reads H C 8 7 1 9 1 0 5
if anyone can help. Thanks!


----------

